# Wohin zum Wochenendtrip in die Eifel?



## Michbeck76 (24. April 2012)

Hallo MTBler!

Ich möchte am nächsten Wochenende mit 2 Kumpels ein paar Tage in der Eifel verbringen zum Biken und zum Chillen. Ich kenne mich aber überhaupt nicht aus in der Gegend. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben, wo es gute Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten (Appartments) und Touren gibt? Welcher Teil der Eifel ist denn landschaftlich am reizvollsten? Wahrscheinlich die Vulkaneifel, oder? MTB-technisch sind wir eher an landschaftlich reizvollen Touren interessiert, für mich dürfen aber auch gerne ein paar knackige Trails dabei sein. ;-)

Viele Grüße!
Michael


----------



## Michbeck76 (25. April 2012)

Hallo Hangschieber!

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich werde mit Jürgen mal Kontakt aufnehmen. In der Eifel gibt es so viele verschiedene Regionen, dass ich mir einfach nicht sicher bin, in welcher Gegend man MTB-technisch am besten aufgehoben ist. Aber wir werden uns einfach mal an den Tipps von JMR-Biking orientieren.

Hast Du vielleicht noch einen Tipp für eine gute Unterkunft, am liebsten ein Appartment?

Viele Grüße!
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (25. April 2012)

Mail ist unterwegs. Kannst ja mal ein Feedback hier von eurem WE geben. Vielleicht lesen das ja auch andere und würden dann mal in die Eifel kommen. Natürlich nur, wenns gefallen hat.


----------

